
Lessons from Chile: How To Solve The European Economic Crisis - jot
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/11/24/lessons-from-chile-how-to-solve-the-european-economic-crisis/
======
wslh
Please don't joke.

Just look at the poverty in Chile and the non-public universities to balance
any claim.

------
jot
This post is written by one of the participants in the initial "round 0" of
Start-Up Chile (<http://startupchile.org>) that started about a year ago.

